# Can dogs eat bananas?



## MiWoo (7 mo ago)

The dog has grown up, but his stomach is not very good, I fear bananas will hurt him.


----------



## MiWoo (7 mo ago)

Please help me


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes... dogs can eat bananas. They are quite high in fiber and may actually be beneficial for your dog's stomach.


----------

